# Please Help! Where did all my Genie Go Recordings Go?!



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm preparing for a trip and trying to load recordings onto my iPad using GenieGo. I've done this several times before without too much a problem - except today. I had 1 show loaded last night and a bunch preparing. Only that one downloaded show appeared under the iPad tab - as it should. This morning when I opened the app it started downloading the shows that had prepared and they began appearing in the iPad tab. I had about ten shows loaded in there - and they continued to appear there even after I opened and closed the app a few times.

BUT THEN: I opened the app again and POOF all my recordings that had downloaded today had disappeared and only the one recording which had downloaded from last night is appearing. The other recordings that had downloaded (and appeared in the iPad list) were no where to be found - not in the list of prepared shows - just totally inaccessible from the app. But I know they're still on my iPad because the storage being used by the app clearly shows they're in there but the app isn't listing the files. What is going on here?! How can I get them back? I've tried closing the app completely and even hard restarting the iPad - nothing seems to work. Can someone please provide some guidance?

Another bug: the Genie Go isn't showing all DVR recordings from all 4 of my HD24s - I think this may be a known issue with the HR24? Yes I've tried the red reset and soft reset tricks - neither of which are helping despite the fact that the settings for whole home sharing are all correct.

Either way, these bugs are absurd - this is a very very frustrating product which, although promising in features, is just too buggy to recommend to anyone. I can't stand poor engineering which seems to be the problem here. This isn't a new product and shouldn't have so many maddening bugs.

I just want to watch my shows on my iPad like it is supposed to let me do. Any suggestions?!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dueport said:


> I just want to watch my shows on my iPad like it is supposed to let me do. Any suggestions?!


Not sure what happened, but two things I'd try would be:

Quit the GenieGo app from the multitasking bar on the iPad. IOW, double click the HOME button, then press and hold the GenieGo app icon that shows along the bottom until it starts shaking and "x" it out. That will close it. Then restart it and check to see if it sees the shows.

If that doesn't work, I'd try rebooting the iPad. Press and hold the power button until the "power off" slider appears on-screen. Once it powers off, press and hold the power button for a couple of seconds to reboot it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Also, you probably already know this, but just in case you intend to try re-downloading those shows in the future, shows in "ready to download" will be deleted from the GenieGo device shortly after the originals are deleted from the HRs. If they've been downloaded to a client, they'll stay until they expire in 30 days (or you delete them).


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response Steve - it is weird - I did try both of those things: killing the app from multitasking and restarting iPad. Good thought re recording deletion but doesn't apply in my case because all recordings are still on the DVRs. I have no idea what happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Are the programs in 'Ready to Download' filter? If not, perhaps the GG had a power glitch that cleared it or lost communication with your DVRs for an extended period of time.

All of your HR24s should show their playlist, except OTA and VOD programs. The glitch that they wouldn't transcode or stream from a 24-500 should be cleared by now. I have a Buffet concert from the Gulf Coast that again resides permanently ( refreshed every 30 days) on my iPad.

(Just started transcoding the last 30 minutes of today's Today - Buffett as guest)


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> Are the programs in 'Ready to Download' filter? If not, perhaps the GG had a power glitch that cleared it or lost communication with your DVRs for an extended period of time.
> 
> All of your HR24s should show their playlist, except OTA and VOD programs. The glitch that they wouldn't transcode or stream from a 24-500 should be cleared by now. I have a Buffet concert from the Gulf Coast that again resides permanently ( refreshed every 30 days) on my iPad.
> 
> (Just started transcoding the last 30 minutes of today's Today - Buffett as guest)


Nope - not in ready to dl - they had completely downloaded to the ipad. Power glitch is a good idea but there was no period in which such a glitch might have happened - they were in my ipad's playlist one moment and then I changed programs to work on something else for a couple minutes and when I went back into GG all the programs (expect the one that had dl last night) were gone from the list - but clearly still on my ipad because of the space the program is using. I understand all HR24s should be showing everything but OTA and VOD but they're not - two aren't working at all despite the resets described above. Very very frustrating. This really seems to me to be some sort of corruption that the GG software has with the db used to list the available programs - because the app clearly holds the programs but isn't listing them - seems like a crummy software bug to me unless others have another idea - very very frustrating that a product out for sometime clearly isn't well engineered and they don't care about fixing these bugs. Just look at all the problems so many people are having with it in these threads. I just want the thing I paid for to work when I need it to work - which is right now before I get on the plane.


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

Now this is interesting: if I go back into the dvr list and select one of the shows to watch on my ipad that had been transcoded and downloaded but it not longer showing up in my ipad list - it immediately begins downloading - so the file is still on the GG and is being transferred again to the iPad - annoying but at least saves a little time. I'll probably end up with some orphaned video files in the app directory this way and will have to delete the app and reinstall to get rid of them but this is a stop gap solution. Again, a bug that shouldn't exist in a product like this.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dueport said:


> Now this is interesting: if I go back into the dvr list and select one of the shows to watch on my ipad that had been transcoded and downloaded but it not longer showing up in my ipad list - it immediately begins downloading - so the file is still on the GG and is being transferred again to the iPad - annoying but at least saves a little time. I'll probably end up with some orphaned video files in the app directory this way and will have to delete the app and reinstall to get rid of them but this is a stop gap solution. Again, a bug that shouldn't exist in a product like this.


Sounds like an issue with the client not reporting the shows that existing in GenieGo memory. I'd say delete the client and re-install it, to reset its preferences. Only do it if you're not currently using all 5 of your licenses, though, in case it won't let you re-use the current license for 30 days.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Before you get too deep in programs on the GenieGo or downloaded to the iPad, you might try deleting and re-installing the iPad client.

Have you tried the PC or Mac client?

You might also try a complete reset of GG -- hold the reset button for over 2 minutes. This will erase everything from the GG.

Edit: I see Steve recommended the delete / reinstall also! Great minds . . . !!


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I also experienced a similar issue a couple of weeks ago with m PC client, but in my case, the old content was automatically re-queued to be downloaded.

I already had lots of content on my PC and when I returned home from my business trip, I connected my PC, fired up the GG client and it started to download the content that was recorded while I was away. Everything was fine. I was leaving for another business trip in the morning, so before I went to bed, I also fired up the GG client so that it would download whatever remaining shows were left to download.

But when I woke up, I noticed that all previously-downloaded content was back in the download queue! I had about 60 programs in the download list! I was so upset because I was about to catch a cab to leave for the airport, so there was no waiting for all of those programs to re-download. I was very, very unhappy! 

And, no, it had nothing to do with shows expiring because the week prior I experienced another issue and I ended up resetting my GG and re-downloading everything, so the existing content was only a week old.


----------

